# Looking For Trail Riding Buddy In Deep West LA/East Texas



## Tarpan (May 6, 2012)

Title says it all, summer is coming up and I have 0 horse friends to go trail riding with. I live on Toledo Bend Lake in Sabine Parish, Louisiana. I'm hoping to find someone an hour or less away. Lets trail ride at your place or mine. I have access to 2+ miles of trails plus some rural/semi residential road riding, we can go to one of the local national parks, or go to your place. I have a trailer, but it won't be road-worthy until my boyfriend and I do some work on it. 


School gets out in 3 weeks. I'd strongly prefer a female friend - guys are great, but I'd feel really awkward riding out alone with a guy who isn't my boyfriend. Hope that's not mean.


----------



## AQHA13 (Apr 19, 2017)

Move up North. I'm in WA, and if you were here I'd go riding with you


----------



## QOS (Dec 8, 2008)

I live on the coast in Jefferson County near Beaumont. We do trail ride up at Ebenezer on Lake Sam Rayburn on a regular basis. Unfortunately, at this time I am off on medical leave from riding due to a surgery. We also ride in Tyrrell Park in Beaumont regularly - like every weekend. Dang. I am missing some riding. Hoping to be better soon so we can go riding!


----------



## chaserangel (Jan 12, 2014)

I live in Deville, La I don't mind traveling some to ride. Always looking for someone to ride with.


----------



## QOS (Dec 8, 2008)

Chaserangel, we are going to be riding at Ebenezer at Lake Sam Rayburn in February


----------



## cyndiaguathier (Jul 30, 2015)

chaserangel said:


> I live in Deville, La I don't mind traveling some to ride. Always looking for someone to ride with.


I live not far from Deville, have trailer, love to ride and camp. I usually go to Kisatchie. Get in touch. Married female.


----------



## gigem88 (May 10, 2011)

I'm in Vidor, TX near the LA border! I also have two other female friends that love to trail ride. I think they were at Kisatchie this past week end. Do you do any ACTHA rides?


----------

